# 403 "Forbidden" message when tryin to get an index in "sites" folder...Apache he



## tonio (Feb 4, 2003)

403 error when trying to access Jaguar box from Win XP pro box... 

I recently added a PC running Win XP Pro to my home network; I'm using a Linksys router with a cable modem-there's 2 imacs (running os x 10.2.3) and the above=mentioned PC-it's a hard-wired network, each computer has internet access...After enabling Windows filesharing and Personal Web sharing on my mac, I can "see" the PC on the mac and mount the designated shared folders on my mac desktop...great...

Now. I want to be able to get files from my mac using the PC, and i didn't want to use ftp, so i read that files put in the Users/my name/sites folder could be accessed through the web browser on my PC-even if they were not index.html documents...I read that if any files named index.html were removed, then any file i put in there would be listed in a directory and available for download...now, the default index.html document, the one that welcomes you to Apache, I CAN read from the PC browser (explorer) after putting http://192.168.1.101/~my name/etc, etc ...However, when I remove the index.html file, I get a 403 error (you do not have permission to access ... on this server) message on the PC Browser...

How to I enable permissions to allow the PC access to an index directory? Is that something I have to do in Terminal? If so, how can I do that? I'm not too comfortable with UNIX at all...I just want the files I put in the "sites" folder to be listed, without them being html documents, so i can occasionally just pull a file from my mac on to my PC...

thank you for any help anyone may be able to give me...


----------



## tonio (Feb 4, 2003)

using a web browser and ftp:// etc etc ....i still can't get an index of any non-html files....only the default os x apache sample html page...


----------



## michaelsanford (Feb 18, 2003)

Try putting your files in */Library/WebServer/Documents/*

This way you'll be able to access them without putting the /~username/ after your IP address.

By default, Apache will show you a directory listing in that folder if it finds no other appropriate indexes (like index.html or index.php).


Interestingly enough, I've just noticed that if I do my IP address and /~username/ I also get a 403 error. Probably a virtual host directive in httpd.conf that I won't get into now


----------



## tonio (Feb 19, 2003)

yes, your suggestion works...thank you so much for your reply man...i appreciate it...

since i posted this, i began to delve a little deeper into Terminal and actually edit some files...first step on a long road to familiarize myself  "under the hood", so to speak...anyway, edited the httpd.conf file as per the advice and instructions of someone more knowledgable than I (like THAT'S hard to find!   )...anyway, same deal, 403 error...i'm attempting to learn Apache from the ground up now...

BUT, you gave me the quick fix that i needed immediately...THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH MAN, REALLY! I'm actually a lot more excited about the time you're saving me than is probably reasonable (or sane, for that matter), but it's a big help...i owe you one...


tony


----------



## aburn06 (Dec 10, 2008)

michaelsanford said:


> Try putting your files in */Library/WebServer/Documents/*
> 
> This way you'll be able to access them without putting the /~username/ after your IP address.
> 
> ...



Let me start by saying I'm a complete and total newbie... My ultimate goal is to do a php  and mysql lesson where you put the test files in your user "Sites" folder and I'm having trouble getting past the setup... I got to the point where you test to see if everything is set up right, and typed in localhost/~myuserfolder and got the 403 error. I have NO idea what I did wrong, I mean just to have apache working I shouldn't have to do anything except turn it on right?? If it helps, I'm running 10.5.5 on a powerpc.


----------

